
Ask HN: What languages should I laser focus on? - juicy-fruit
I&#x27;ve been recently obsessed with John Carmack&#x27;s legendary status as a programmer. As I&#x27;ve read more about him and how to achieve some similar success, many people have suggested laser focusing specific technology, and this also includes language.<p>I&#x27;ve decided to focus on three languages in this order:<p>* C++<p>* Swift<p>* Python<p>Is three languages too many? If so, what would you laser focus on? I know the answer depends on what technology you want to be good at (and also timing), but I want to hear what HN thinks.
======
aqsis
None, you'd be wasting your time and energy. Languages come and go, good
software design principles stand the test of time. Spend your energy wisely,
learning good core principles, which can then be applied easily to any
language you get forced to use at any point, be that by an employer, or the
guardians of a platform.

------
pjmlp
You should focus on algorithms and data structures.

Languages come and go, algorithms and data structures stay.

Just pick whatever language it is easier for you to learn them.

~~~
juicy-fruit
Of course CS fundamentals are important, I would say they build a strong
foundation. However, focusing on specific technologies (mobile, CV, ML, AI,
etc.) yields betters results.

~~~
pjmlp
Depends on the goals one wants to achieve.

In consultancy for example, what is relevant are soft skills, business domain
knowledge, the technical ability to jump into whatever technology is the
current hot fad and start contributing as soon as possible.

